# Will the Empire strike back?



## xps (Mar 19, 2015)

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr4-sony-to-announced-the-new-50-megapixel-camera-within-weeks-image-quality-outperforms-the-canon-5ds/

Sony to announce the new 50 Megapixel camera within weeks. Image quality outperforms the Canon 5ds?
from: www.sonyalpharumors.com


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 19, 2015)

When did they become the Empire? Also, I'm sure they and Nikon will compete. No one is packing up and going home at this point


----------



## Niki (Mar 19, 2015)

next month will be very interesting...


----------

